# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  what will you be printing?

## Eezo

So I backed this printer a while ago now and then managed to forget about it! So when I remembered and took a look to find out the beta printers have shipped I thought I better get ready with some print ideas for when the finished one gets sent out.

Personally I'm going to try and print a quad copter and maybe  something to prop my phone up in my car while I'm driving so I can use the sat nav without the thing falling off my lap.

What will you all be printing?

----------


## MartinCraft

I going to try to print a full size futuristic helmet if peachy will able to print that kind of size. Otherwise I need to print it in parts and put them together afterwards.

----------


## Eezo

Nice. I'm thinking of doing something similar as well actualy. I've only seen very small prints so far from the prachy. Would certainly be good to see something printed on a larger scale.

----------


## harpo99999

from my limited understanding of the peachy, it should be able to print larger objects depending upon the size of the upper and lower tanks/tubs that you use for the printer

----------


## nka

there's no theorical limit to the peachy. Might have to upgrade the mirror or laser, but if your able to put it high enough and have a reservoir big enough, you'll be able to print it.

----------


## MartinCraft

> there's no theorical limit to the peachy. Might have to upgrade the mirror or laser, but if your able to put it high enough and have a reservoir big enough, you'll be able to print it.


Probably yes. I wonder do how big the default peachy printer can print out before it would starting to warp or whatever.  :Smile:

----------


## Feign

Really the question of size isn't so much if the projector or the software can handle it, but can you keep waves from setting up in the reservoir.  If you watch an empty pool, it seems that there are constant waves even without outside disturbance (I assume this is due to tidal forces, but perhaps I'm wrong).  In a small container this is microscopic, but if you get to very large sizes it can start becoming visible.

It might be worth researching ways to dampen waves in a container before just throwing the laser onto a large reservoir.

----------


## Yourtime

hm as first I want make a print for my daughter, even she wont be using it anymore. after that i would like to use it for some replacement.
but my first project print would be, printing a alternative light switch  :Big Grin:  with the looking of a fire or fire candle.

----------


## Feign

I just realized my post wasn't quite on-topic...  As for what I'll be printing, I have a project for a Rube Goldberg Machine diorama (with hidden motors, rails and magnets to make it reliable) that will be something of a centerpiece  for my wedding.  After that, I've been building up a library of filagree, gears bass relief scans and other imbellishments to add to furnature and other places around the house to change the whole look of the place (or as much as my fiance will tolerate) into a kind of victorian/steampunk look.

I also have a number of different walking mechanisms that I'll be finalizing up soon that will make some unique toys for friends.  Also miniatures for a tabletop game I've been designing.

Also a set of rhombic dodecahedral building blocks.  Oh, and dice!  I have all kinds of interesting dice combinations.

...I have too many interests.

----------


## Slatye

I'm going to start by printing a 15mm cube, because that's something that my current printer (Makibox) can't do reliably.

Then I'm going to print what I refer to as the "pin grid" object, which is a grid of 5x5mm pillars topped by a plate. I designed this specifically to be really, really hard for FDM printers, and so far it's failed on the Makibox (repeatedly) and even on a fancy Stratasys uPrint (although that was partly user error).

Then I'll try my buckyball-inside-a-buckyball-inside-a-buckyball-inside-a-buckyball-inside-a-buckyball-inside-a-buckyball-inside-a-buckyball object. Even the fancy Stratasys printer can't handle this because the STL file is too complex (around 400MB) and Stratasys aren't interested in fixing their software.

Finally, I'll get on to some useful stuff. Top two here are landing gear doors for a Durafly Vampire and potentially little gears to use with that (depends how precise the Peachy can be).

----------


## Feign

My girl reminded me of one thing I missed in my last post (and of course, the most important one)...  Shoes for her.  :P

More seriously, she has a condition where she needs custom made shoes in order to walk comfortably.  She's quite excited at the idea of shoes that don't cost $500 a pair.  If I can get one pair of shoes for her out of the Peachy, the machine will still have paid for itself many times over.

----------


## harpo99999

feign, if you can make ONE pair you will be able to make MANY pairs, just choose a tank size larger than the maximum dimensions of either one or both shoes

----------


## Feign

Harpo, the fact is, there are more complications with printing a shoe than just build size.  It's a notoriously difficult thing to get working even for big printers due to the shifting load that they're supposed to support, and the kinds of stresses the material has to withstand to be a good shoe for more than a few days.

If I have to print her a new pair each month, then we're back to $500 worth of resin for what amounts to a single pair of shoes.

That said, I'm optimistic about the structural properties of the MakerJuice resins.  With a bit of tweaking, I might come up with a (admittedly difficult) way to print multiple materials.

----------


## mike_biddell

Feign, that's a wonderful use for Peachy..... your efforts could potentially help many others....... good luck.

----------


## ijmok

Were up the road from these guys, and have a Connex 500 capable of printing this at work:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4xvGFKVEZQ

Down sides:

2 part material, but its VERY tough compared to the normal "Vero" UV cure resin,

Proof that the resins can be made

Rob

----------


## Feign

The Connex and Objet printers are so far beyond the current consumer-use printers that you just can't compare the two.  Maybe some day we'll have resins for the Peachy that can compare to the two-part microstructured materials that the Objet-style printers make, but how we get there I haven't a clue.

----------


## ijmok

So ive had a Object Eden 260 at work since ive been there (5 years), and the Connex for the past 18 months,

The ABS like material is not printed with micro structures, one material is a catalyst for the other, the mixing of the two materials once they have been deposited from the heads (in much the same ways as a inkjet printer) then exposure to UV is what makes them so strong, (you can see when you only get one material on the edge of parts,

With the work in the pump thread it might be a goer, after all the resin is just a mix of chemicals,

Might borrow some of the "empty" cartridges from work when i get mine and run some tests

----------


## jjmouris

:Wink:  :Wink: 

Propellor molds.

----------


## Morten

> Propellor molds.


Interesting! Why / for what?

----------


## jjmouris

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2103061

They are custom designed racing propellers for electric radio controlled aircraft.

With the peachy I hope to be able to prototype faster and more at low cost.

----------


## Joel LeNoir

Hello. I will be printing 1/32 car body & figure masters. Really looking forward to starting.....

----------


## Anuvin

Oooh, neat. What are the car bodies for? RC, I assume. Peachy should be super great for you if so.

----------


## Yourtime

I am also thinking about printing the pen hull and give some neat 3D looks in it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joel LeNoir

Slot cars and rc. Any word on the 3d scanner? I have made a scanner from a Xbox connects. Works great for scanning people. Now I need a scanner that will work well on smaller objects. This way I will be able to scan any scale car model and resize to 1/32 and print.

----------


## Anuvin

I know that the 3d scanning code works, and pretty well at that, but it is in very early alpha. Some of it will have to be rewritten, I believe, but the spine exists.

----------


## hebbster

Going to be trying to print people figurines - got the idea from one of the Make issues & going to see if I can translate it to the Peachy seems doable. Already have the Kinect scanning so it grabs people images, the auto wheel hub came in this week & started working on the turntable this weekend.

----------


## Eezo

Really good to see what everyone will be printing, giving me some great ideas.

In anticipation of the peachy I have started to design my quadcoptor, this is what I have so far. No idea if the peachy will be any good for printing this but I sure hope so.
quad.jpg

----------


## harpo99999

eezo, with a large enough area lower tub and enough hight for the peachy  to shine it's laser over the entire build (might have to consider a quarter of the unit at a time), it should be possible

----------


## Eezo

> eezo, with a large enough area lower tub and enough hight for the peachy  to shine it's laser over the entire build (might have to consider a quarter of the unit at a time), it should be possible


Excellent news! I was thinking of printing it in sections anyway as I would like it to be modular so I can upgrade components as I see fit.

----------


## Joel LeNoir

Hebbster. What scale are you going to be doing? Looks like we will be trying to do the same things with our machines.  Even the same scanner.WE should compare notes as we go.

----------


## hebbster

> Hebbster. What scale are you going to be doing? Looks like we will be trying to do the same things with our machines.  Even the same scanner.WE should compare notes as we go.


Still determining scale, going to to depend on the printer tank to some extent (deal w/ that when I get to the software/tank building stage). I found some wooden spools that were used for flexible SS tubing which were made out of 32" diameter 1/2" thick wood, looks like they're going to work perfect for the main turntable. Will give you a heads up for one mistake/lesson I've learned already, bought a new hub off ebay but it had metric threads didn't think of that. Turns out here in the US it's a pain to find cheap bolts that size, usually higher grade stuff, so can't bolt directly into the hub. Where I'm at right now - probably use smaller SAE bolts unless I can find some reasonably priced metric - darn if i'm going to pay more for 4 bolts than I paid for the hub assembly!!!

----------


## amirjabri

Braces anyone? I can't be the only person to have thought of that yet.

----------


## Anuvin

Braces? For teeth? Haha, I am sure you mean for something else, but what I am not sure.

----------


## Chayat

Toys and models. I'd like to use it to produce a range of masters for making small scale scenery (train sets and war games). I'd also like to produce props and trinkets from games. I've been paying close attention to the level of detail that the peachy can achieve and the results seem to fluctuate wildly (I'm assuming this is calibration and design refinement issues). My idea for scenery is to use the peachy to make masters and then take molds of those to make something like this: ClickyClick  I'm banking on using the shrinkage in the master-molding-casting process to get details smaller than the peachy can do alone and to remove any artifacting, if any.

I've got some things on shapeways too and I'm eager to see prints side by side

----------


## amirjabri

> Braces? For teeth? Haha, I am sure you mean for something else, but what I am not sure.


no, you were right with the first guess... not for me though, for some family members who can't afford 5k for dental visits to do the braces.

----------


## Feign

> Braces? For teeth? Haha, I am sure you mean for something else, but what I am not sure.


He's really onto something.  Dental x-rays are really set up well for making a 3D model, the Peachy seems perfectly suited to print the plastic "progressive style" braces that are pretty much standard today.  As long as a food-grade plastic becomes available it could be a great application of it.  But amirjabri has made his own thread on that.

----------


## Anuvin

Adsolutely true, I hasn't thought about the clear style braces. That is an awesomely cool idea!

Chayat - I checked out your link and thought it was really cool, I am also very interested in this exact process so we will have notes to compare!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chayat

Will need to wait until October to compare, I'm literally oozing with peachy-want until then!

----------

